# UK Police Clearence



## pigwins (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi all, 

my girlfriend has been waiting to submit here visa but the SAQA process took a lot longer than anticipated.

This is now complete and she expects to submit in the next 2 weeks however her police clearance certificate is now 6 months old - will this have any impact as i wasn't sure if it had to be within a certain time frame or it would be ok?

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Pigwins,

Unfortunately, your girlfriend needs to get new police clearance.
The law states that the Police clearance certificate 'shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission'.

Good luck!


----------

